# conectar pantalla de portatil a torre de ordenador



## devy (Nov 29, 2007)

hola:
quisiera saber si puedo aprobechar la pantalla de un portatil fujitsu amilo (que se le achicharro la la placa base) para poderlo usar en una torre de pc .
si tendria que comprar una tarjeta con salida dijital o algo por el estilo,
gracias


----------



## JRWolf (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola, si y no 
Bueno la verdad por ej yo me arme hace unos años con una pantalla de notebook B/N de 800x600, un CPU con pantalla en costado la cosa es q la información q le mando a la pantalla la sake de una placa de video q tenia conector VESA, y estas placas ya dejaron de venderce, creo q las ultimas q salieron con esto fueron algunos modelos de las primeras placas 3Ds de las q se tenian q conectar a otra placa de video para funcionar, la q yo use era una de 2mb si 2 megas q tremenda placa jajajajja dije q fue hace unooooosss añosss. ASiq si keres tener graficos 3D en la pantalla LCD o TFT directamente de una de estas placas de video lo veo dificil.
Nose si existan placas actuales no de video sino conversoras para pasar de RGB o DVI a la señal q usan las pantallas de notebooks, para asi aprobechar todas las posibilidades de un LCD y una buena placa de video 3D actual.
Lamento no darte mas información pero ya me olvide donde quedo la información de lo q mensione al principio.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------

